# Saga Automatic



## bassforce007 (Nov 28, 2012)

Been given a watch to look at by my gran and wondered if its any good 



















Any help is appreciated.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Best guide to price

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAGA-Automatic-Watch-/140864070988?nma=true&si=jNvfCkY7030mUiCyC68XTmEd5K8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

With a name like that, it might suit some of our more senior members!


----------



## bassforce007 (Nov 28, 2012)

Â£2? Bladdy hell! Thats terrible! Better dig the carronade 17 jewel chrono out then


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

SAGA is a Timex sub-brand, nothing to do with senior Insurances or cruises. Usually they are simply variants of standard Timex models and wouild have sold around the same price as the equivalent Timex model. Standard Timex auto movement inside at a guess, will clean up and run well for it's age if that's what you want to do for your Gran. Pin Pallet two plate standard Timex. :lol

Clenaed and lubed should run about a minute a day, even less if well regulated. If there are numbers around the "6" marker, the two numbers farthest right will give you the year of manufacture - - visit the Timex watch forum for more details on dating.

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

should get you there :yes: then clikc onto teh FAQ's page for date info. Manuals page for service info once you know the movemnet used.


----------



## bassforce007 (Nov 28, 2012)

My nan keeps finding watches from yesteryear, even has her first watch she bought in 1957 when she came to england, will get her to dig it out. Ive also got a 9ct gold solvil et titus (if thats how its spelt) too.


----------

